# Join our Growing Halloween Group on FB!



## dixiemama (Sep 28, 2010)

We would like to invite you to our growing Halloween Lovers group on Facebook! Like many others, its a place to share your Halloween humor, pictures, parties, builds, etc.! The more you participate the better it is! 

We look forward to seeing you there! 

www.facebook.com/groups/scaryhalloweenlady


----------

